

Good-bye App Engine: Porting from Google App Engine - richardkiss
http://blog.richardkiss.com/?p=247

======
chetanahuja
Nice write-up of your experience. I've often wondered why those who stick with
app engine do so even after the crazy price increases last year. It seems like
a limited environment with lots of "gotcha" quotas built-in. It'd be nice to
hear from some people who are currently using app engine and have solid
rationale for it.

